# Diesels I'd like to see in 1/29



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I know there are more choices in 1/29 or G as a whole these days than ever before but since it is so close to Christmas and evryone has got wish lists here are a few diesels I'd like to eventually see in 1/29:

The Short List:

Alco RS11
Alco C420
GE 70 Tonner
more high hood units in any model


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

One word, Ludmilla!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gksaudGjyVU 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gksaudGjyVU


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thruthman..I'm with ya on the C420..


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

DD40











USA Trains would be our only hope on this one tho.


Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sharknose! 

The original EMD E1 units, with the long sloping nose like my signature. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg,
I agree with you on the Sharknose E1's. I would also like to see a BL2, F7, FL9, E8B, and BL2. Lastly mounting kits for sound systems. We shouldn't have to use double sticky tape, bubble gum, RTV and whatever else is sticky to mount speakers and boards.
LAO.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good point on the mounting Larry. No reason that a few posts with screw holes could not be molded around the speaker opening. For sound units, at least a flat place, non-metallic, where you could at least drill some holes for screws. 

Another loco might be an accurate model of the Alco that LGB made, anything distinctive would be welcome. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 12/25/2008 8:12 AM
Good point on the mounting Larry. No reason that a few posts with screw holes could not be molded around the speaker opening. For sound units, at least a flat place, non-metallic, where you could at least drill some holes for screws. 
Regards, Greg



Greg, I couldn't agree more. I've been touting desire for mounting holes in the boards for some time as I've had a number of double face tape and velco installations let go in the heat of the Arizona sun. One solution I've tried is to use wire ties around the boards to secure them in addition to the tape or Velcro. 

Another "fix" is to use 3 or 4 flathead or pan head screws at the edges of the board as a "friction" hold. Generally 2 on one side and 1 or two on the other. A spacer of styrene and/or double faced tape is used under the board.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it,s not a diesel but i would like to see a shay in 1/29 scale so i can run it on our r1 curves.


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to see an Alco RSD-15, the Gators. That would also give us a supply of the uneven spaced Alco trucks for other engines using those trucks that could be bashed and built. Jake


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

GE 70 tonner 

Aristo is making an SW-1, for reasons that escape me. USA Trans makes an NW-2, they barely seem different superfically


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to see more in 1/29! * GE 70 tonner ( I'd buy a few) 
* Alco RS-1 ( New Haven Orange/Green I'd buy a few) 

Lownote I didn't know anything about the Aristo sw-1. Are there any details about release or any pictures of the unit?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The old Union Pacific Streamliner M-10000 I'd like to see! Not sure it was diesel though.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Conrail SD80MAC and UP SD9043AC (same body), but I strongly commend USA Trains for the SD70MAC, I swore we wouldn't see that one for a long time.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

An SD70Ace in all of the paint schemes... 

C-628's 

Baldwin Sharks (RF-16's) 

UP Gas Turbines 

Jeff C


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

sd-7 and sd-9


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I really have no specific need of any model of loco that isn't already in production.. 

I'd just like to see more of what's already available in Illinois Central / Illinois Central Gulf paint.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd, you mean like this one?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Greg you got the wrong definition of Shark nose as this loco was produced by FM Loco works and is a really a unique engine. Yours is move of a shovel nose loco. Now the Shark noes would be neat. I also would like to see some FM baby trainmasters. These are cool also. Some Centrey 630 locos would also be great. Later RJD


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

And from what's currently available I got a nice big blue Boston and Maine GP40 for Christmas! QSI, G Wire, battery coming next week. Now I'll need the OTHER road number to double head.....

Nate


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the thread on the SW-1

sw-1


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12/25/2008 4:10 PM
Well Greg you got the wrong definition of Shark nose as this loco was produced by FM Loco works and is a really a unique engine. Yours is move of a shovel nose loco. Now the Shark noes would be neat. I also would like to see some FM baby trainmasters. These are cool also. Some Centrey 630 locos would also be great. Later RJD


RJD,
you have the wrong definition of sharknose too! 
its not made by EMD *or *FM..

there is only one group of "Sharks" in diesel land..the Baldwin Sharks..

several models were made, both 4-axle and 6-axle:


http://www.railroadmichigan.com/shark1205dh.jpg 
Only two Sharks survive today, the two D&H sharks, they have been stored away in Michigan for decades now.. 


The Baldwin shark nose on the diesels was actually derived from the PRR T1 4-4-4-4 steam locomotive:

http://crestlineprr.com/t1pre_deliveryatblw.html


Which was built by Baldwin and the PRR.


Personally I would like to see the Alco C628 in 1/29 scale.. 

with existing 4-axle trucks, the C628 could be easily bashed into any other Alco Century model.. 



Scot


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Lownote. I still want a GE 70 Tonner, I'd buy 2 or 3.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 12/24/2008 6:17 PM
DD40











USA Trains would be our only hope on this one tho.


Raymond

Now that would be cool...









Also might as well make a Veranda Turbine...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo is making the S! for several reasons. 

First, Lewis is convinced that the "failures" of the Mikado and the Mallet (disappointing sales) was because they were too large. 

You will be seeing smaller locos (like the GP-40) and blind drivers (like the new consolidation). 

Also, Aristo really needed another diesel switcher (that was prototype), and the S1 can make use of the upcoming 1:29 PCC trolley. 

I applaud Aristo for making a diesel switcher, although I would have chosen something "more different", since the USAT S4 is similar. 

I would not also say to make an RS-1 since the RS-3 is very similar. 

Some of the older earlier switchers would have been my choice, although with the newer people in the hobby, newer diesels may sell well, like a genset, for example. 

On the Aristo forum, many people requested an SD9, and Aristo even assigned a part number, and until recently it was even in the St. Aubins ad! 

I would think that is a no-brainer, but it is a sore subject with Lewis. Their SD45 is a very good loco and popular. 

Ah well, not really sure, what goes on in the minds of the manufacturers. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 12/25/2008 6:54 PM
Posted By Rayman4449 on 12/24/2008 6:17 PM
DD40











USA Trains would be our only hope on this one tho.


Raymond

Now that would be cool...









Also might as well make a Veranda Turbine...

















Can only hope! And would love a Veranda too. 

***************************

On the Mikado and Mallet I've heard that too and think that is really unfortunate that's their final conclusion because I think it has more to do with 1) quality control with their driver quartering (i.e. drivers spinning on the axles) and 2) engine type. MTH's Big boys have sold because many people 'have to have a Big Boy'.(and the price was reasonable) I don't think there are as many out there who 'have to have a N&W Y-3 Mallet'. That said I think the Mallet was a great looking engine and model and sold for a great price. Heck, I mean even Marty sold his in favor of a Big Boy.

Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No RJ, I wanted a Sharknose AND an EMD E1 !!! I'm greedy, I want more than one new diesel!!! 

I'd buy a baldwin even though no stretch of the imagination could place one on the Santa Fe! 

Greg 

p.s. Forgot, those Alco centurys were pretty good.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have rather seen AC make a MP100 for a switcher. It was quite verital as some roads doubled headed for main line use also. As Greg mentioned the newer folks tend to lean towards newer style diesels. Later RJD


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

I vote for the SD7/9.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to see some four-axel power come out.
I think that something with some versatility would sell pretty good.
My choice would be a MP-15.
The Milwaukee Road used them as a road engine as well as for switching.

I think that an ALCO RS-11 might be a good choice as well.(especially if USAT made it).
I would have a couple of NH RS-11s seeing as NH is my second favorite road.
Then I could use some extra trucks for my Milw. GP-30s which ran on traded in ALCO trucks.

No matter what power comes down the line, we never seem entirely pleased with what is coming out......do we ????? ;-)

Tom


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

F45 & FP45 is Santa Fe Warbonnet Passenger and Great Northern Big Sky paint schemes


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Being the kind of guy that has a problem with understanding the word "NO", I took it upon myself to go to the source......

Dear Mr. Polk, and Co.
> I had the pleasure of meeting you at the St. Mary's show in 2005 if memory
> serves me.
> I know you get a lot of requests for different locos via the Aristo forum
> which I read regularly. I gather at some point you were considering making
> the SD 9. I see some retailers still list this as a "future production".
> I just want to let you know how pleased I am with your products. I have 8
> or 9 SD 45s 3, RS 3s , 2 GP 40s and another on the way, 4 U-boats and 5
> Dash 9s. I never have to worry about the quality of your products as they
> are always top notch!
> I would just like to encourage you to go forward with the SD 9 (Cadillac)
> at your earliest opportunity. As you know brand X sells the GP 7/9 and the
> SP Bloody Nose & Black Widow livery units are one of the most sought after
> units to sell on EBay. I believe this unit would be one of your best
> sellers.
> Thank you for taking the time to conceder this,
> Best wishes,
> Ted
> Ted Johnson
> GYT&S RR
> (Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR)
> Bouse, AZ

The response.....

Ted,

Thanks for your note ... and for your positive feedback. We do appreciate
you taking the time to let us know how pleased you are with our products.

The SD9 project has been shelved.
Sorry to disappoint.
Our market research shows that while it has a high level of interest, that
interest is concentrated in a small number of hobbiests. The return on
investment #s just aren't there at this time. Two other projects (currenty
in development) showed much better projections.

Enjoy Your Trians!
TATE
The Aristo Train Engineer

Being part of the minorty is a Beeauch!


----------

